# Lohmann Engine



## Lynn Jenkins-Warren (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an old bike with a Lohmann engine on it.  Trying to figure out it's value... Any recommendations would be helpful!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

Let me know if you part with it....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

nothing on e-bay....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 24, 2013)




----------

